# Dog harness



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a twelve week old pup, she is a mutt/golden retriever and I would like to start getting her used to carrying a pack. I don't want to buy one while she is a pup ( won't she out grow it?) is there something I could make until she is full grown or do I just buy two?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just make something simple with adjustable Velcro straps so she gets used to the idea of having something on her back. A couple of pockets could be sewn in for a couple of two liter bottles for her to carry around


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll bite.

I *think* that you could use a child's backpack - one sized for an elementary aged child and put the dog's front legs through the arm straps.

You'd have to fix up something to connect the straps, both in front of the legs along the chest, and behind the front legs, around the lower chest/stomach, to keep the bag from just rolling under the dog's body when he moves.

start with it empty, then gradually add weight. I'd suggest starting small, like a tee shirt or two, then increase as much as you think the dog can handle.

By the time he's full grown, he should be willing and able to wear a special dog pack with no problem.

Keep in mind, I have not tried this myself. YMMV.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Dog packs are cheap enough to get a set while she is a pup. You can even sell the outgrown ones on ebay to get your money back.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

__________


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello PIP.
I have used a 3 dog team to pull a mini buckboard 2 1/2' x 6'.
I and my family did all training as there was no one to teach us.
So here are some rules I have.
Any dog or pack will only carry 25% of their weight in packs designed not to snag on brush.
Each pack must have breakaway devices of some type.
This can be as simple as the ability to chew through a strap or a single loop of bread tie lightly twisted.
Any dog or team can roll 2x their body weight on 4 wheels.[depending on terrain]
Any dog or team can pull their own weight on 2 wheels [keep wheels separation narrow and axel and load low for the dogs safety.]
Single coat dogs [short hair] dogs must have padded harness unless very limited pulling on very light weight.
Double coat dogs must have non paded harness.
Double coat dogs are better for pulling because of multiple reasons the fur can be soaked for hot weather and provides natural padding that the dog will not object to.
Solid rubber wheels are your friend.
Bigger diameter wheels pull much easier.
With 2 people and thin sliced dehydrated hot dogs the came of come can be very fun.
Hand signals and verbal commands together are 4 times more effective than either one alone.
26'' wheels with solid tires and 3/4 bore axles are available from harbor freight.
smaller diameter wheels or bicycle wheels collapse OFTEN.
A simple rope looped about the dog in a figure 8 with the head through one loop then the body through the other loop and the cross under the chest works as a training harness.
After your friend has attained full size go to an internet business called "Black Ice''
You will cry when you see the prices[get over it] The product they make is tested under life or death conditions.
You will see many style weight pulling,siwash etc.
By this time you will know what you love [ and hate] about your ragtag harness.
The most Important command your dog will ever learn is down.
Issuing the come command when the dog is across the road can get a dog killed.
A pully attached to the earth and 50' of rope can be used to train long range down.[ And come and GET commands]
Training at certain times is good But if you are serious about this you might as well get plastic liners in the pockets of every pair of pants you own[for dehydrated hotdog slices.]
If you and the dog are breathing YOU ARE TRAINING.
Old horse halters can be used as light pulling harness for double coat dogs.
They are a pain to get on and off.
Reliable service CAN NOT be gotten from a whooped animal.
I will often beat the crap out of my dog with a horsetail flyswatter or a single piece of jhonson grass.
Funny to watch a big huge dog who has killed many times [on the job] cower in fear howling in misery while being beaten by a single stem of johonson grass.
Woa betide the individual who laughs if they happen to catch me beating my dog.
90% of disipline can be done with a strong stare.
Remember we do not want to hurt this animals pride.
We want to build his pride by giving him an important job/game.
Training times must be short and often[ALL dogs have ocd big time]
ALWAYS REMEMBER training must always be fun with lots of praise and must always end on a high note even if you have to back up several steps in training.
Your dog is an athelete and your life may depend on his correct action and every athelete will have an off day.
Ask any question you wish and if I dont know I will admit it.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I'm thinking I would like to get her a Pack so she can haul her own stuff. I don't think she will be big enough (60lbs maybe) to pull a wagon although that would be sweet!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Make a small travos (sp) for her to pull. My moms 100lb dog can easily drag my 106lb son. Its good exercise for her, she already treats him like a pup, and he thinks its fun. She has so many different breeds that the vet labeled her as a Heinz 57.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

We have packs for our dogs. All were purchased off of eBay then reinforced by the Mrs. on her sewing machine.

On a side note you can use your dog to carry other dogs!








6eb 221


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> We have packs for our dogs. All were purchased off of eBay then reinforced by the Mrs. on her sewing machine.
> 
> On a side note you can use your dog to carry other dogs!
> 
> 6eb 221


Lol that's a great pic!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I wanted to share that a good harness and/or pack set is Ruffwear. They offer a few different kinds of packs from hydration packs to ones you can load with their supplies.

Sometimes you can find the older styles on ebay for cheap.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> I wanted to share that a good harness and/or pack set is Ruffwear. They offer a few different kinds of packs from hydration packs to ones you can load with their supplies.
> 
> Sometimes you can find the older styles on ebay for cheap.


Thanks Grimm, I'll start looking around now!


----------



## mountainjock (Oct 21, 2011)

My two cents- We started our pup off with a very thin harness. When he got bigger we got him a pack/harness from Granite Gear. Not a whole lot of space, but being 60lbs. I really don't want him carrying to much weight. We do anywhere from 8-16 mile hikes, sometimes over difficult terrain (some class 3), and I would rather carry the extra pound or two for him than risk him falling off a rock (even if it's only 5/6' tall, it could injure him in the back country) or risk damaging his back in the long term. Right now we use this: http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness_2?sc=2&category=1131

In the future we may upgrade to this: http://www.ruffwear.com/DoubleBack-Harness?sc=2&category=1131

Again, this is only what I do. I'm not saying my practice is the right way. And it seems the wagon guy has a lot of good info!


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

mountainjock said:


> My two cents- We started our pup off with a very thin harness. When he got bigger we got him a pack/harness from Granite Gear. Not a whole lot of space, but being 60lbs. I really don't want him carrying to much weight. We do anywhere from 8-16 mile hikes, sometimes over difficult terrain (some class 3), and I would rather carry the extra pound or two for him than risk him falling off a rock (even if it's only 5/6' tall, it could injure him in the back country) or risk damaging his back in the long term. Right now we use this: http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness_2?sc=2&category=1131
> 
> In the future we may upgrade to this: http://www.ruffwear.com/DoubleBack-Harness?sc=2&category=1131
> 
> Again, this is only what I do. I'm not saying my practice is the right way. And it seems the wagon guy has a lot of good info!


Thanks boo!


----------

